# ski lift/resort model



## arthur

Can anyone suggest a site or store that carries a model ski resort/ ski lift either operating or non-operating


----------



## T-Man

Not to scale but Department 56 or Lemax? I visit the CHristmas Dove and they have a ski display.

http://www.christmasdove.com/Collec...vice=dove/sf/dove/product.p?A=1&B=dove&G=4903


----------



## stationmaster

Kibri, Faller, or some other European manufacturer had one a few years back I believe.

From www.walthers.com : http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/186-6270


----------



## rutlandville

I couldn't tell you the make but I have been seen them in the Walthers Catalog in the recent past.


----------

